
Hackers in China infected computers that control satellites in the US and Asia - unclebucknasty
https://www.businessinsider.com/china-based-hacking-campaign-breached-satellite-defense-companies-us-asia-2018-6
======
itchyjunk
Why would this not be left classified? More to be gained from publicity?

